# Ford 800 questions



## Henry the 800 (Mar 16, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I am new here and have some questions about a tractor that I purchased today. I bought a 53 Ford 800, I believe it is a 850, but I am not sure yet as I bought the tractor based on pictures and mechanical description. The tractor will be delivered in a couple of days and I cannot wait to start playing with it and tinkering on it . I grew up with a Farmall Cub and have not been on a tractor for about 20 years.

Couple of questions from the group:
1. Rototilling: does anyone have recommendations for a rototiller for the 800 (brand, size, and should I get an offset tiller)'
2. Rotary Cutter: Do I need an override clutch given that it has a double clutch?,

Any other words of advise that you think would be helpful?

Thanks everyone,

Matt


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Matt, welcome to the tractor forum. 

First thing to look at is your tractor's data sheet:
https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/2/4/240-ford-850.html

Your tractor has 40 HP, which is a nice size. Answers to your questions:
1. I would choose a 5' or 6' tiller. King Kutter or County Line from TSC. I have a 5' King Kutter, never had a minutes trouble with it, but it really hasn't done much tilling. Does a very nice job tilling. 

2. You do not need an overriding clutch when you have the two stage clutch.

3. Get an Owners/Operators manual first thing to learn all the maintenance items. After that, get a shop/service manual to make repairs. 

Good luck with your new tractor, enjoy!!


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

I've owned a Ford 850 for many years and it's a good loader tractor. I don't think I would try tilling with it as low gear is too fast. I have a couple other tractors with low range I use for that. I used a 6' Artsway rotary cutter and it worked very well and yes an override clutch is recommended. 
Good luck with your new tractor.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Henry,
Cvans has a very good point (my tractor has an 8 speed tranny and goes very slow in lo/lo). Since you have purchased the tractor, and want to use a tiller, I think you can use the 2 stage clutch to advantage with tilling. Hopefully you are only making a small garden?


----------



## Henry the 800 (Mar 16, 2021)

BigT said:


> Henry,
> Cvans has a very good point (my tractor has an 8 speed tranny and goes very slow in lo/lo). Since you have purchased the tractor, and want to use a tiller, I think you can use the 2 stage clutch to advantage with tilling. Hopefully you are only making a small garden?


That is what I am hoping, and it is just a family garden this year. To be honest, I had planned on buying a new compact tractor, but supply is so limited in my area the best I could do was order one and maybe have it by mid June!!

I like the looks of the Old Fords and like I said I grew up with Farmalls, so I figured worse case; I but this and use it a year or two and still able to get most or all my money back. Or, if I truly love it I will keep it and slowly somewhat restore it.

Either way, I think this tractor will meet most or all of my immediate needs without breaking the bank.


----------

